

Ask HN: How do I get ownership in US based company as a foreigner? - simplegeek

Hi all,<p>I am working with a company in US. I am working remote and am based in South Asia. Owner of the company in US is willing to give us ownership in his company. He plans to sell his company in few years time, given it does well. I want to educate myself more on that topic.<p>He proposed a model, saying that, if I deduct 20% of my salary they will book it as deferred payments and when company sells they will give me some percentage.<p>I really want to know more about this i.e. if I have other better options so I will appreciate all help. What options do I have as as foreigner?<p>Thanks for all help in advance.
======
davidw
It's not that difficult to do, depending on the type of company: C
corporations and LLC's can have foreign owners. I recall there being some
restrictions with S corporations.

Make sure it's all done properly, in writing.

~~~
simplegeek
Thanks for the reply. It's a LLC. So when we say foreigners can be owners--
does it mean foreigners can own stock?

Are there any harmful effect of salary deduction method he proposed?

~~~
davidw
LLC's don't have 'stock'.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Limited_liability_company](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Limited_liability_company)

The salary deduction thing sounds fishy to me. I'd want to get it in writing
and run it by a lawyer, and probably have some portion of the company up front
or over a scheduled time period (some kind of vesting in other words).

